# Is this droppings healthy or no?



## Susu11 (Sep 22, 2021)

Hey you guys I just got a new budgie recently from this crappy pet store. She is albino and I basically saved her from them. I’ve had her for 2 days now and her droppings still look like this. Should I be concerned? She is only 10 weeks old.
View attachment 258579


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Those are not normal looking droppings, when you first bring a bird home it is not uncommon for them to have abnormal droppings due to stress, however that does not mean that there could not be some type of problem whether it be bacterial, fungal or parasitic. What are you feeding her, do you see any indications that she is feeling unwell such as being puffed up?


----------



## Susu11 (Sep 22, 2021)

She is not showing any other signs of sickness, other than just the droppings, she is eating a little. I have a homemade seed mix that’s healthier than regular ones that I feed my birds. Also she has been with me 2 days now. How long should this stress droppings last?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What is in your homemade seed mix?


----------



## Susu11 (Sep 22, 2021)

Cody said:


> What is in your homemade seed mix
> 
> Millet, quinoa, oat groats, hemp seed, brown flax seed, rape seeds, and a little bit of a the bagged seeds that you find in store.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

As long as she is not showing any symptoms of feeling unwell I would give it a week and if you do not see improvement you may want to see the advice of an avian vet. You said it was a crappy pet store, were the birds in a dirty unkept environment? Can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## Susu11 (Sep 22, 2021)

The place was very dirty, there was droppings in the water, and birds were basically all in carry ons like over 5 in one. The water was yellow and disgusting and they were being fed just seeds. The pic of my new pretty bird.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

That sounds disgusting, the poor birds, do you have a local animal welfare that you could report the conditions to? She looks beautiful now.


----------



## Susu11 (Sep 22, 2021)

Sadly the ones around my area don’t care.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Cody has provided you with excellent advice.

Your new budgie is beautiful. You mentioned "other birds". 
Do you have other budgies or a different species?
What have you named the albino?

Take a look at the link below. It has suggestions with regard to reporting Animals kept in Unsafe Conditions.
Reporting Animals being Abused, Mistreated or Kept in Unsafe Conditions

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Susu11 (Sep 22, 2021)

I appreciate the links. Ya I have another bird that’s yellow named banana she’s really cute, I’ve had her for 6 months now. I decided to get her a friend which is why I got the albino budgie. I named my white budgie sugar. The pic is of my bird banana.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Banana is very cute! Thank you for sharing her picture with us. 💛 💛 
I'm assuming you have Sugar quarantined away from Banana at the present time. Is that correct?*


----------



## Susu11 (Sep 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *Banana is very cute! Thank you for sharing her picture with us. 💛 💛
> I'm assuming you have Sugar quarantined away from Banana at the present time. Is that correct?*


Yes of course! Hopefully she gets better with time!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sure that Sugar will improve with your love and care. She's fortunate to have you take care of her.*


----------



## Susu11 (Sep 22, 2021)

FaeryBee said:


> *I'm sure that Sugar will improve with your love and care. She's fortunate to have you take care of her.*


Thank you!!!! I appreciate it


----------

